# BIRMINGHAM | Glasswater Locks at Eastside Locks | 37-5 fl | App



## mylesbrum (Aug 29, 2018)

*Glasswater Locks (Eastside Locks Plots D,E,F) Mixed-Use 37/18/10/9/5fl 123/60/40/36/20m




*Thanks Mosleyan for the pictures - this is looking very, very good :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

Well, I was not expecting that. 

Like the look of this, and perfect height for the area. Get it built!!!


----------



## damo1969 (Jun 17, 2016)

Is there any indication of ground floor commercial could become another destination area with canal etc


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

mylesbrum said:


> Thanks Mosleyan for the pictures - this is looking very, very good :cheers: :cheers:




 it only going to get taller from hereeee anyone know a height?


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

Should be another 40+ story ontop of the music store by the roundabout which is going to really compliment this builddddd


----------



## SMUK86 (Jun 30, 2017)

Only slight gripe is that they could have phased the scale of the blocks up to the tower which would have worked better but overall it looks good, can’t wait to see the more detailed plans, which as posted in the development thread should be submittted in February with them hoping to start on site in Autumn 2019.


----------



## mylesbrum (Aug 29, 2018)

Hasaandoo said:


> it only going to get taller from hereeee anyone know a height?


I don't think they revealed a height at the exhibition but I'd assume the 37 floor tower is about 115m and the 19 floor one about 62m?


----------



## Mosleyan (Nov 7, 2017)

SMUK86 said:


> Only slight gripe is that they could have phased the scale of the blocks up to the tower which would have worked better but overall it looks good, can’t wait to see the more detailed plans, which as posted in the development thread should be submittted in February with them hoping to start on site in Autumn 2019.


I asked the architect about that, and he said that that was thought of, but the idea was abandoned because it created kind of a wall. They wanted it to feel open and inviting from the other side. Also it would reduce the amount of sunlight that the new public squares would get


----------



## Mosleyan (Nov 7, 2017)

Couple more interesting things to note from the consultation:

1. All The four 9 storey blocks sit on one long podium, spanning all 4 of them, but not the main tower, which sits separately. The podium is to be full of active frontages(can't remember if both sides or just the side facing city centre) and they're trying to create a destination in its own right, not just for residents, but also the office workers and people from further afield.

2. I spoke to their planning officer who told me that they've been working on this with Birmingham City Council for about a year now, so I assume it will just fly through the planning.. I asked him about tall towers and I mentioned Manchester, and he acknowledged that and told me, however that there's is now real buzz about Birmingham in London, more so than Manchester and people are beginning to notice more and more about how much is going on around here.


----------



## SMUK86 (Jun 30, 2017)

damo1969 said:


> Is there any indication of ground floor commercial could become another destination area with canal etc


It was a flying visit but the chap did mention some ground floor commercial, but he was vague on the details. I think I got the short straw with the chap I spoke to as he didn’t seem to know many specifics.


----------



## Lucas98 (Dec 17, 2017)

This is all great news! Do we know how this will affect the new office block on cardigan street and Belmont works? Are they still planned?


----------



## blueboy (Oct 15, 2002)

The tower looks more like 40 floors in terms of height, looks like it's on a podium of sorts as does each block of 8 floors, like it a lot!


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Mosleyan said:


> Couple more interesting things to note from the consultation:
> 
> 1. All The four 9 storey blocks sit on one long podium, spanning all 4 of them, but not the main tower, which sits separately. The podium is to be full of active frontages(can't remember if both sides or just the side facing city centre) and they're trying to create a destination in its own right, not just for residents, but also the office workers and people from further afield.
> 
> 2. I spoke to their planning officer who told me that they've been working on this with Birmingham City Council for about a year now, so I assume it will just fly through the planning.. I asked him about tall towers and I mentioned Manchester, and he acknowledged that and told me, however that there's is now real buzz about Birmingham in London, more so than Manchester and people are beginning to notice more and more about how much is going on around here.


Thanks for all your hard work today Mos :cheers:

This looks great and i am really excited. Our Small compact City centre is just about to get twice as big over the next 10/20 years.


----------



## blueboy (Oct 15, 2002)

Brum X said:


> Thanks for all your hard work today Mos :cheers:
> 
> This looks great and i am really excited. Our Small compact City centre is just about to get twice as big over the next 10/20 years.


And hopefully twice as tall!


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

blueboy said:


> And hopefully twice as tall!



It should definitely be it going to get really dense too


----------



## RotatingMembrane (Feb 15, 2018)

Loving this proposal, Eastside is really undergoing a big transformation.

Didn't someone say that there would be news about Court Collaborations James Watt Queensway site this month too? With this proposal, Court Collab's, Exchange square phase 2 (Hopefefully we'll be hearing updates about that soon), the Dale End masterplan, and the Rueben & Morgan proposal on Curzon Circus, we're probably looking at at least five 110m+ talls in this area of the city centre, and I highly suspect many more proposals for this area are yet to come. I also wouldn't be surprised if a few proposals to come through for the Digbeth side of the approach to Curzon/New St Stations, on Fazeley st or Bordesley st perhaps? Surely there are developers eyeing up those areas very intently at the moment.


----------



## 916646 (May 14, 2014)

Who are the architects?


----------



## sefton66 (Sep 26, 2009)

:banana:


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

This looks cool so far, favourite build out of all is the red building with the slanted roofs, I'll have to wait for some more details on the tower, it's quite boxy, but given its St Josephs I'm positive it'll be quality.


----------



## brummie1 (Sep 1, 2017)

Mosleyan said:


> Couple more interesting things to note from the consultation:
> 
> 2. I spoke to their planning officer who told me that they've been working on this with Birmingham City Council for about a year now, so I assume it will just fly through the planning.. I asked him about tall towers and I mentioned Manchester, and he acknowledged that and told me, however that there's is now real buzz about Birmingham in London, more so than Manchester and people are beginning to notice more and more about how much is going on around here.


Hopefully the planning officer wasn't just reading the room and telling you (us) what we wanted to hear? Did they back it up?


----------



## brummie1 (Sep 1, 2017)

Kingsheathen said:


> Personally I like the proposed arrangement. I think matching blocks in a line has a real impact. The tower looking like the four small blocks stacked on top of each other looks good too. I also like the ‘wall’ effect along the ring road. It really looks interesting when joined to the similar ‘wall’ of the Glen Howells student apartments. I’d happily see this ‘wall’ extended all along the ring road to form a circle. It would be like Birmingham was a fortified city!


we'll have a brand new concrete collar


----------



## blueboy (Oct 15, 2002)

May I suggest they stack the 4 smaller blocks on top of the tower too 😉


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Mosleyan said:


> Was just thinking, I've got a feedback form and a prepaid envelope from the consultation. At the moment I can't think of any suggestions/ideas or criticisms but if we can all agree on at least a few, I can jot them down and post it to them on behalf of us all.
> 
> Probably won't make much difference but you never know.


They might as well tidy it up a little and make it 40 floors Mos :cheers:


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

There a proposed apartment building on old Kent road in London with 38fl at 140m height reckon this could be of a similar size?


----------



## SMUK86 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hasaandoo said:


> There a proposed apartment building on old Kent road in London with 38fl at 140m height reckon this could be of a similar size?


As a general guide residential is usually 3m per floor and offices/commercial 4-5m, so we are looking around the 110-115m mark.


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

SMUK86 said:


> As a general guide residential is usually 3m per floor and offices/commercial 4-5m, so we are looking around the 110-115m mark.




Still a really good height


----------



## Sandblast (Jun 17, 2008)

SMUK86 said:


> As a general guide residential is usually 3m per floor and offices/commercial 4-5m, so we are looking around the 110-115m mark.


Yes, the 33 storey Bank apartment tower is 102 metres tall, this one is 5 storeys higher so will be around 115 metres tall, as SMUK86 suggests.


----------



## nigeman (Oct 3, 2007)

I would normally be jumping up and down about something as large as this, but I`m really struggling with the `Eastern bloc 60`s design`, the concrete collar blocks following the ring road telling you `this is where the city centre ends` and the loss of light and space around the proposed canal bars and restaurants. 
That said if, there is a real commitment to create a vibrant commercial space at ground level and around the canal, then I think I could warm to it.
Be good to see some close up visuals, of how they see the space around the canal.


----------



## Evolution21 (Oct 10, 2018)

My initial reaction is, serious height and will be great alongside HS2. Saw the design, not sure about the mirroring of the other buildings, perhaps a bit too symmetrical, not enough variety in height or design, though the overall design I quite like. Great to see another tall proposal, it shows there is confidence in the Birmingham market for these types of buildings, is another sign of Birmingham developing into one the the UK's great cities and hopefully it is a sign of things to come with HS2 on its way.

There are buildings being built in London with similar storeys around 120m.


----------



## rotundazag (Jan 11, 2015)

*St Josephs | Eastside Locks | Apartments | 38/19/10/9 fl | Prop.*

Really please this is gonna be more that purely resi, in the sense that the surrounding area will be utilised - making use of the canal like Brindley Place is much welcomed.

I’d remove the second tower away from tall to create more space and add that to the tower - opens it up more, maybe adjust the heights slightly on the other 2.

I see they’ve used an old photo to create the render - You can still see the Nat West tower - 103 will look immense!


----------



## mylesbrum (Aug 29, 2018)

Yeah, in reference to the old picture used - I can see the buildings around the Curzon Street station entry looking completely different; also can't see that much green space surrounding the tracks - we'll probably have a few more apartment blocks there.


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

sefton66 said:


> Is it likely we will see future development the other side of the road on what I think is council housing?


 Hopefully we'll see the whole of Duddeston undergo a Park Centralisation (PC), not just that estate. I know this isn't the area that djay was referring to but it is a prime location for a PC when it is so close to HS2 and city centre prices rising. The whole area could be heavily densified. Surely it is only a matter of time.


----------



## Ppmb80 (Jul 30, 2015)

Did i imagine it or did Berkeley state that their snow hill tower will be in for planning in March and will be one of the tallest in the city ????

If so and I'm amazed no one picked up on this....but if this one in eastside is 37 or 38 stories and was not described as specifically tall.....could this mean we are in for a biggie in snow hill ?

Meanwhile I understand thus us in for planning February exciting times !!


----------



## mylesbrum (Aug 29, 2018)

Ppmb80 said:


> Did i imagine it or did Berkeley state that their snow hill tower will be in for planning in March and will be one of the tallest in the city ????
> 
> If so and I'm amazed no one picked up on this....but if this one in eastside is 37 or 38 stories and was not described as specifically tall.....could this mean we are in for a biggie in snow hill ?
> 
> Meanwhile I understand thus us in for planning February exciting times !!




Which site is the Snow Hill tower on?


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

mylesbrum said:


> Which site is the Snow Hill tower on?


Lumina


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

Ppmb80 said:


> Did i imagine it or did Berkeley state that their snow hill tower will be in for planning in March and will be one of the tallest in the city ????
> 
> If so and I'm amazed no one picked up on this....but if this one in eastside is 37 or 38 stories and was not described as specifically tall.....could this mean we are in for a biggie in snow hill ?
> 
> Meanwhile I understand thus us in for planning February exciting times !!




We should have a bigger on cuz this isn’t the biggest in the city lol


----------



## joshwebb (Jan 6, 2010)

Hasaandoo said:


> We should have a bigger on cuz this isn’t the biggest in the city lol


Bigger on cuz?


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

Josh, I think Hsasaan means 'bigger one'. 


fnarr fnarr.


----------



## mylesbrum (Aug 29, 2018)

ReissOmari said:


> Lumina


Ah, so I take it the website for this advertising 12 upper floors is massively out of date in that case :lol:


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

I have it on good authority that a planning application for the redevelopment of this site has already been submitted and that we may see it appear on the planning portal next week. 

Before anyone asks and derails the thread, I was unable to gain any information on the proposed Snow Hill tower.


----------



## Lucas98 (Dec 17, 2017)

Excellent news if that is the case, I am sure the proposal for the Snowhill tower would not be too far behind either!

The thing I find most exciting about this development is I am more certain Berkeley will get this done with the pace that Snowhill wharf moved along unlike other proposals which have been a bit stagnant.


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm sure the Snow Hill tower won't be far behind but I wasn't able to gain any further information. 

Yep, totally agree Lucas. I think this site is in very good hands. Hope it's the 'second' of many.


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

RalphGuy said:


> I'm sure the Snow Hill tower won't be far behind but I wasn't able to gain any further information.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, totally agree Lucas. I think this site is in very good hands. Hope it's the 'second' of many.




Which snow hill tower is this?


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

Hasaandoo said:


> Which snow hill tower is this?



Opposite where Snow Hill 2 is, on the former Lumina proposal site. We were told around September time last year that it would be about 300 homes. We don't know the height.


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

RalphGuy said:


> Opposite where Snow Hill 2 is, on the former Lumina proposal site. We were told around September time last year that it would be about 300 homes. We don't know the height.




Ohhhh nice! 300 homes that quite a bit should be expecting a quality build with some height


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

Hasaandoo said:


> Ohhhh nice! 300 homes that quite a bit should be expecting a quality build with some height





You've just forgotten this Hasaandoo. (Call the police someone. Hasaandoo has forgotten a proposal). I remember you commenting on it at the time we found out about it. We're expecting it to be tall.


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

RalphGuy said:


> You've just forgotten this Hasaandoo. (Call the police someone. Hasaandoo has forgotten a proposal). I remember you commenting on it at the time we found out about it. We're expecting it to be tall.




 my baddddddd I knew there was something on lumina never knew it was a Berkeley development  I though it was the bomb site car park or is that a completely different development. Berkeley did say they’ll make the tallest tower in Birmingham, so above 146m


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

Hasaandoo said:


> my baddddddd I knew there was something on lumina never knew it was a Berkeley development  I though it was the bomb site car park or is that a completely different development. Berkeley did say they’ll make the tallest tower in Birmingham, so above 146m



Didn't know Berkeley were saying it was going to be the tallest. I'm expecting 30-35 storeys but that's only a guess. No inside knowledge.


The Bomb Site car park was Sterling but we now think it is Moda.


----------



## sefton66 (Sep 26, 2009)

RalphGuy said:


> I have it on good authority that a planning application for the redevelopment of this site has already been submitted and that we may see it appear on the planning portal next week.
> 
> Before anyone asks and derails the thread, I was unable to gain any information on the proposed Snow Hill tower.


It has been submitted...

Unfortunately it’s for hoardings...


Application Details
Application Number2019/02006/PA
Application TypeFull Planning 
Site AddressLand at Eastside Locks Plots D, E and F Birmingham 
ProposalErection of temporary hoarding to site boundary


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

sefton66 said:


> It has been submitted...
> 
> Unfortunately it’s for hoardings...



Hoardings app has been submitted and validated.


Proposals app has also been submitted and is awaiting validation by BCC. We may hear next week.


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

RalphGuy said:


> Didn't know Berkeley were saying it was going to be the tallest. I'm expecting 30-35 storeys but that's only a guess. No inside knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I’m sure when the announced that they’ll be building in Birmingham they stated they’ll build the biggest tower in Birmingham, unless they got another sight apart from this and lumina and snow hill wharf


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

Hasaandoo said:


> I’m sure when the announced that they’ll be building in Birmingham they stated they’ll build the biggest tower in Birmingham, unless they got another sight apart from this and lumina and snow hill wharf





There were a couple of other sites they were looking at when we found out about this site back in September but they wouldn't give any more info at the time because neither site was in the public domain.It appears that is still the case. 


Tony Pidgeley, the Chairman of the company, said last year that they want to be building 3,000 homes a year in Birmingham if my memory serves me well so we should hear more from them this year.


----------



## coathanger16 (Oct 8, 2018)

RalphGuy said:


> Didn't know Berkeley were saying it was going to be the tallest. I'm expecting 30-35 storeys but that's only a guess. No inside knowledge.
> 
> 
> The Bomb Site car park was Sterling but we now think it is Moda.


Apologies for my ignorance, but where is the Bomb Site car park?

Is it on the Birmingham Interactive Map?


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

coathanger16 said:


> *Apologies for my ignorance, but where is the Bomb Site car park?*
> 
> *Is it on the Birmingham Interactive Map?*



It's on Great Charles Street, between Ludgate Hill and Livery Street.

Don't know.

I went to a consultation for a development proposal on the site back in September 2015 but it never saw the light of day.


----------



## djay (Jan 8, 2008)

RalphGuy said:


> Tony Pidgeley, the Chairman of the company, said last year that they want to be building 3,000 homes a year in Birmingham if my memory serves me well so we should hear more from them this year.


I’m still sceptical about that. Most developers only build a max of 150 a year on a good day. I think he misspoke and meant 3000 homes over a period. To put it into context, the Council think there is land for about 20-30000 homes in the City Centre. Over 10 yrs these guys would have met that alone which doesn’t seem correct.

Seven Cap who have been prolific haven’t managed anywhere near 1000 homes a year never mind 3K.


----------



## Fidget808 (Mar 16, 2016)

The former Lumina site is going to be 30 something floors and plans are close to be being made public. 

And Moda are in the process of drawing up plans for the Great Charles Street Car Park. I don't think you'll see anything mega tall there. The planners are quite anti it in that location. The only building of any height is allowed in the front right hand corner (by the viaduct).

And apologies for going off topic!


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

Fidget, people are welcome to go off topic when they are giving excellent news.  (NB. People will obviously go off topic at times, that's understandable. It's just when threads get completely derailed that it's a problem).




djay said:


> I’m still sceptical about that. Most developers only build a max of 150 a year on a good day. I think he misspoke and meant 3000 homes over a period. To put it into context, the Council think there is land for about 20-30000 homes in the City Centre. Over 10 yrs these guys would have met that alone which doesn’t seem correct.
> 
> Seven Cap who have been prolific haven’t managed anywhere near 1000 homes a year never mind 3K.



I may have misquoted but I don't think I have. I seem to remember it was 3,000 a year. It does sound a lot but if they're building tall and building in the suburbs as well, they could achieve a high annual total. That said, it does sound an awful lot of homes to be building every year.


----------



## Bear Would Ian (Jul 5, 2017)

RalphGuy said:


> Fidget, people are welcome to go off topic when they are giving excellent news.  (NB. People will obviously go off topic at times, that's understandable. It's just when threads get completely derailed that it's a problem).
> 
> I may have misquoted but I don't think I have. I seem to remember it was 3,000 a year. It does sound a lot but if they're building tall and building in the suburbs as well, they could achieve a high annual total. That said, it does sound an awful lot of homes to be building every year.


You remembered correctly RalphyGuy! It was from an interview with Birmingham Mail on September 27th last year:

https://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/business/developer-plans-build-3000-homes-15169215

Whether they misquoted him is a different matter but you would have thought it would have been corrected by them or him if it wasn't what he said.

ETA: although he did include 'surrounding areas', which might include the wider west midlands and even east midlands too.


----------



## Force_alfa (Oct 21, 2017)

Fidget808 said:


> The former Lumina site is going to be 30 something floors and plans are close to be being made public.
> 
> And Moda are in the process of drawing up plans for the Great Charles Street Car Park. I don't think you'll see anything mega tall there. The planners are quite anti it in that location. The only building of any height is allowed in the front right hand corner (by the viaduct).
> 
> And apologies for going off topic!


Thanks Fidget for this info! one question and promise back on topic after. will the lumina site be a commercial building or apartments


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

Force_alfa said:


> Thanks Fidget for this info! one question and promise back on topic after. will the lumina site be a commercial building or apartments





Around 300 apartments.


----------



## Fidget808 (Mar 16, 2016)

RalphGuy said:


> Around 300 apartments.


Yep, Apartments. I'm not convinced it's a great resi location but these guys know what they are doing so I'm sure it will be great.


----------



## astropa (Jan 13, 2019)

Fidget808 said:


> Yep, Apartments. I'm not convinced it's a great resi location but these guys know what they are doing so I'm sure it will be great.


Strange location for an apartment tower. All the other buildings around that area are either office blocks or hotels. The proposed location looks like a car park at the moment, so should be quick to demolish.


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

The way I see it, great for people that want to live close to work, come out the door cross the road, you can get up at 8.30am for a 9am shift :lol:


----------



## jonfsnow (Dec 6, 2018)

ReissOmari said:


> The way I see it, great for people that want to live close to work, come out the door cross the road, you can get up at 8.30am for a 9am shift :lol:


I'd imagine they'll be snapped up by firms with offices in London or further afield but with offices in Birmingham in the area so they can provide accommodation for visiting employees without needing to shell out for hotels


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

ST JOSEPHS EASTSIDE APP IS IN. Can't post as I'm on mobile sorry lads!


----------



## djay (Jan 8, 2008)

ReissOmari said:


> ST JOSEPHS EASTSIDE APP IS IN. Can't post as I'm on mobile sorry lads!


can't find it. Post the ref???


----------



## Mosleyan (Nov 7, 2017)

djay said:


> can't find it. Post the ref???



2019/02161/PA
Can't post photos. Very different design to what we'd seen some time ago. 37 storeys, 123 metres and 769 flats. Looks amazing! :cheers:


----------



## jonfsnow (Dec 6, 2018)

Mosleyan said:


> 2019/02161/PA
> Can't post photos. Very different design to what we'd seen some time ago. 37 storeys, 123 metres and 769 flats. Looks amazing! :cheers:


Are we taking bets on how many floors BCC will knock it down to yet? :lol:


----------



## jonfsnow (Dec 6, 2018)

Here's a taste of what I've looked at so far - A Glenn Howells job, with similarities to Snow Hill Wharf - lots of much need ground floor commercial for the area too!


----------



## Brick in the Wall (Jan 9, 2019)

jonfsnow said:


> Are we taking bets on how many floors BCC will knock it down to yet? :lol:


Where does 37 storeys rank in terms of the tallest buildings being developed?


----------



## jonfsnow (Dec 6, 2018)

Brick in the Wall said:


> Where does 37 storeys rank in terms of the tallest buildings being developed?


Not sure, but 37 stories over 123m means this will probably have above average height ceilings


----------



## Steldemetriou (May 8, 2005)

Whoop love it, dare I say very Kings Cross encroaching into Camden.


----------



## Bloxwich Stroller (Mar 6, 2017)

That looks 'kin awesome.


----------



## Mosleyan (Nov 7, 2017)

Brick in the Wall said:


> Where does 37 storeys rank in terms of the tallest buildings being developed?


We'll we've got 
One Eastside at 146 metres and 46 Storeys

Exchange Square at at least 35 storeys, although sources suggest taller than that! Height unknown

Moda at 132 metres and 42 storeys 

103 Colmore Row, 108 metres and 26 storeys 

Bank 2, 33 storeys and 102 metres. 

Hopefully more info soon on couple of Digbeth towers and Berkley's former Lumina site


----------



## DaciaDuster (Apr 25, 2016)

Bump

App in!!



> Application Number 2019/02161/PA
> Site AddressPlots D, E & F Eastside Locks Land adjoining Jennens Road, Lawley Middleway, Pitt Street, Belmont Row and Glassworks Lane Birmingham
> ProposalRedevelopment of site to provide 769 no. homes (1, 2 & 3 bed) on Plot D (37 storey tower above ground level); Plot E (two pairs of 9 storey blocks) and Plot F (part 1, 5, 10 & 18 storeys); flexible commercial floorspace of 2291sqm GIA (Use Classes A1, A2, A3 & A4), a gym of 448sqm GIA (Use Class D2); associated basement level vehicular and cycle parking; new vehicular access from Pitt Street and Glassworks Lane; loading bay off Lawley Middleway, landscaping and creation of new public and private open spaces, ancillary facilitating works and associated infrastructure (Plots D, E & F as identified within outline application 2009/00308/PA for wider Eastside Locks area)


----------



## SMUK86 (Jun 30, 2017)

It looks fantastic and better then the renders shown at the consultation :banana:

http://www.thebusinessdesk.com/west...ntial-tower-at-heart-of-eastside-locks-scheme


----------



## DaciaDuster (Apr 25, 2016)

Not been through all the documents yet but the tower is 123m tall, the 18 storey block is 60m and the four 9 storey blocks are 36m.


----------



## Bureau des etrangers (Jan 17, 2009)

Beautiful render on the business desk website.


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

Is the document available? Can’t find them on my phone


----------



## 916646 (May 14, 2014)

Wow. Worth mentioning that Berkeley got planning for Snow Hill Wharf in like 11/12 weeks, got a big site demolished and are now firmly on site. This particular site is ready and I think it only needs the demolition of a wall by the canal. These guys don't faff around. Can't wait for this!

Spectacular looking development  :drool:


----------



## Kingsheathen (Jan 17, 2012)

rotundazag said:


> The tower certainly looks a quality and should provide a much needed landmark.
> 
> What I’m really excited about though is the interaction with the canal. As stated above - all the potential of a Brindley Place MK2 - and we know what a catalyst that became for future development of the city.
> 
> With Snowhill Wharf started alongside the canal and hopefully Connaught Square kicking off later this year, with its River Rea interaction, it really does make for a potentially exciting waterways led future for the city.




I’m also very excited about a Brindley Paces mark II. 

We also have Newhall Square being built on the stretch of canal between this and Brindley Place. Hopefully we’ll eventually see this stretch of canal become a popular route for people to walk. It currently a bit shabby in places.


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

With reports of a crane going up over at Snow Hill Wharf, this gets me excited for how fast these guys could be on site as long as there are no hold ups, but looking at the app, there were quite a few pre-apps, so the hopefully this should fly through, and you know, after the Lumina site they can purchase some more. 

As previously said by someone, they could be the answer to Renaker for Birmingham, well we can wish.

They have some fantastic projects going up in London.


----------



## Brum Knows Best (Mar 9, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

There seem to "getting on with it" and like Renaker for Manc, hopefully there can finally deliver Brum a true skyscraper


----------



## kraxx (Jul 14, 2011)

> *Plans in for 37-storey tower*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.insidermedia.com/insider/midlands/plans-in-for-37-storey-tower


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Lucas98 said:


> Really? I think Moda 2one2, 103 Colmore row and this are all beautiful and really high quality, I'm struggling to decide which I like best! :lol:
> I'm so glad the talls we are getting are high quality, height is awful if its not pretty to look at :lol:


There is no competition Lucas98 but I wont distract from this thread, lol


----------



## mileymc1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Lucas98 said:


> Really? I think Moda 2one2, 103 Colmore row and this are all beautiful and really high quality, I'm struggling to decide which I like best! :lol:
> I'm so glad the talls we are getting are high quality, height is awful if its not pretty to look at :lol:




103 Colmore Row & 2one2 are under construction. I'm talking about _proposed_ towers, I think it's the best currently in planning.


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

mileymc1 said:


> 103 Colmore Row & 2one2 are under construction. I'm talking about _proposed_ towers, I think it's the best currently in planning.


It is the only one in planning miley :lol:


----------



## mileymc1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Brum X said:


> It is the only one in planning miley :lol:




Nobody can contradict me then  It's the best, fact!


----------



## Lucas98 (Dec 17, 2017)

^^^^^^

That really made me laugh, sometimes you gotta be able to joke about these things, hopefully with Exchange square phase 2, Eastside one and Berkely's Snowhill tower we will have more towers in planning soon


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

mileymc1 said:


> Nobody can contradict me then  It's the best, fact!


Oh sorry I forgot Beorma Quarter Tower so that's 2 towers we currently have in planning, but Beorma is Approved.


----------



## jonfsnow (Dec 6, 2018)

mileymc1 said:


> Nobody can contradict me then  It's the best, fact!


Unless you know something that we don't?


----------



## ROYAL BLUE (Dec 22, 2004)

Oh my days, 

All I can picture is the view from St.Andrews, HCT at 121m to the South, this at 123m to the North.

And so many talls inbetween.

Can't wait to see it rise.


----------



## 916646 (May 14, 2014)

Sorry to break this to you, but we've seen a reduction ladies & gents..

a reduction...


*WE'VE SEEN A REDUCTION!!*






..in the number of one and two bed apartments, but on the plus side, we've gained more three bed apartments in the 37 storey tower and across the site. 

37 storey tower: Before: 135 one & 146 two bed apartments
*NOW: 127 one, 138 two & 8 three bed apartments & it still stands at 122.785m
*
Plot E: (Four 9 storey blocks) Before: 196 one & 124 two beds
*NOW: 180 one bed and 132 two bed apartments.*

Plot F: (Part 1, 5, 10 & 18 storeys) - Before: 57 one, 103 two and 8 three beds.
*NOW - 57 one, 99 two and 12 three bed apartments.*

753 apartments.

Have a good Bank Holiday folks :cheers:


----------



## Lucas98 (Dec 17, 2017)

Who else had a mini heart attack and thought the height had been reduced? :lol:


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

Lucas98 said:


> Who else had a mini heart attack and thought the height had been reduced? :lol:




Same  I guess they’ll be bigger rooms that all lol


----------



## Bureau des etrangers (Jan 17, 2009)

Blimey.... after Great Charles St has just been reduced from 60fl to 30fl as well. What a terrible day :wink:


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

Lucas98 said:


> Who else had a mini heart attack and thought the height had been reduced? :lol:



Yes, I think that was the intention. Thanks a lot Pep.


Glad to see more 3 beds though. The city centre desperately needs some bigger apartments.


----------



## Sonny97 (Jan 21, 2006)

PerpetualBrum said:


> Sorry to break this to you, but we've seen a reduction ladies & gents..
> 
> a reduction...
> 
> ...



I must say when I read your main headline I did mutter to myself "Oh FFS, not again! What are those clowns at the planning office moaning about now?" (or words to that effect)

Despite being only 37 floors, it looks classy and should become a showpiece landmark for that neck of the woods :cheers:


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

"only 37 floors" bloody hell Sonny :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2019)

I know, I saw that and thought 123 meter tower 37 fl but not tall enough. Now you know we are being spoiled with big developments when fellow forumors are saying that.


----------



## sefton66 (Sep 26, 2009)

^^ were not being spoiled were making up for lost time in the past :lol:


----------



## Sonny97 (Jan 21, 2006)

sefton66 said:


> ^^ were not being spoiled were making up for lost time in the past :lol:


Copy that

It is nice to be in a position - FINALLY - to actually make passive generalisations about "mere" 30+ floor towers in this city:lol:


----------



## astropa (Jan 13, 2019)

Sonny97 said:


> I must say when I read your main headline I did mutter to myself "Oh FFS, not again! What are those clowns at the planning office moaning about now?" (or words to that effect)
> 
> Despite being only 37 floors, it looks classy and should become a showpiece landmark for that neck of the woods :cheers:


I like the 18 story tower, which is the darker looking tower in the render. Love the long wide windows. I’m looking to buy a apartment in the Digbeth/Curzon area so hopefully these are not all build to rent jobs.


----------



## astropa (Jan 13, 2019)

The Eastside locks site, photo taken June 19th. Hopefully by June 2020 the same area will be a hive of activity. 

https://flic.kr/p/2ghbmDM https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## paul_kimber (Mar 20, 2007)

Apologies for the bump but any idea when the decision day for this is?


----------



## 916646 (May 14, 2014)

paul_kimber said:


> Apologies for the bump but any idea when the decision day for this is?


Nope, but the app has had a few documents added to it today - a 21 page landscape ecology management plan, an 80 page Air Quality Assesment, plus noise, drainage and a phasing plan too. Can't be too long now.

We'll see activity on site soon though because they've just gained permission to put up temporary black hoardings to keep the rif-raff like me out.


----------



## SMUK86 (Jun 30, 2017)

Recommended for approval at next weeks planning meeting subject to a S106 agreement.


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

Go ahead tipped for 37 storey tower.


www.insidermedia.com/insider/midlands/go-ahead-tipped-for-37-storey-tower


----------



## Force_alfa (Oct 21, 2017)

fantastic!!


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

RalphGuy said:


> Go ahead tipped for 37 storey tower.
> 
> 
> www.insidermedia.com/insider/midlands/go-ahead-tipped-for-37-storey-tower




The need to get there facts right in the article it the 51fl one eastside tower


----------



## DaciaDuster (Apr 25, 2016)

Hasaandoo said:


> The need to get there facts right in the article it the 51fl one eastside tower


They have obviously just copy/pasted from the article that first reported the submission of the plans for this. Back then we were still waiting for the One Eastside planning app.

Edit: Just noticed no building heights in metres in the thread title? I'm sure they used to be there.


----------



## Evolution21 (Oct 10, 2018)

Without meaning to sound fussy, the thread title says 'approved' but it's only been recommended for approval


----------



## 916646 (May 14, 2014)

Well it's been approved now. What a bumper year it's been for Brum so far.
Onwards and upwards

https://twitter.com/GtrBhamDev/status/1151814553971429376


----------



## Blue Sky Boy (Apr 30, 2019)

PerpetualBrum said:


> Well it's been approved now. What a bumper year it's been for Brum so far.
> Onwards and upwards
> 
> https://twitter.com/GtrBhamDev/status/1151814553971429376


Did anyone else read that first sentence in the voice of Kenneth Wolstenholme?


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

Approval for 37 storey tower in Birmingham City Centre.

www.insidermedia.com/insider/midlands/approval-for-37-storey-tower-in-birmingham-city-centre


----------



## astropa (Jan 13, 2019)

RalphGuy said:


> Approval for 37 storey tower in Birmingham City Centre.
> 
> www.insidermedia.com/insider/midlands/approval-for-37-storey-tower-in-birmingham-city-centre


So many incorrect stats in this article, that its difficult to know where to start. I am correct in thinking that the second tower is 18 floors as shown in this thread title rather than the 16 mentioned in the article?


----------



## paul_kimber (Mar 20, 2007)

Look whos moaning again! :bash:



> *Fears new Birmingham Eastside Locks tower could become '37-storeys of mould'* :lol:
> 753-home development criticised for 'pitiful' affordable housing
> 
> Plans for a 753-home development boasting a 37-storey tower at Birmingham's Eastside Locks have been approved - despite criticism for only providing a 'pitiful' amount of affordable housing.
> ...


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

paul_kimber said:


> Look whos moaning again! :bash:




BBC or Birmingham mail? 🤬


----------



## WarwickDan (Dec 22, 2016)

_"A condition was imposed which means the first residents will not move in until 2022 at the earliest to allow time to mitigate air quality issues in the area."_

I doubt we'll be seeing spades in the ground anytime soon then. Damn


----------



## Lucas98 (Dec 17, 2017)

But it's a big development that will take time to build so I can't see how it could be delivered before 2022 anyway?


----------



## Lucas98 (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm not familiar with any planning committees in other cities, does everywhere have this problem sometimes or are we just very unlucky? I hate to think that developers may find dealing with our planning committee as particularly difficult compared to other places? hno:


----------



## Telfordboy (Feb 22, 2006)

They're the same everywhere. Essentially just lay people commenting on planning application and are likely to spew the same kind of comment as anyone else.


----------



## djay (Jan 8, 2008)

The Air Quality condition seems strange. I suspect the report has misunderstood the condition.

We will have to see what the conditions on the decision will look like as i don't see how you can enforce against the developer if air quality hasn't cleared as it's not within their control.


----------



## Bear Would Ian (Jul 5, 2017)

Is the air quality here that much worse than anywhere wherever an A road meets the Ring Road like Lansdowne House or St Lukes? I wouldn't have thought so.


----------



## astropa (Jan 13, 2019)

Never understand the term Affordable Housing. If someone can afford to buy an apartment then it must be affordable to that individual, it only needs one person to buy each apartment. 
We live in a market economy and the price of anything is what someone is prepared to pay for it, whether that be overseas investors, buy to rent landlords, people that just want to buy and live in their own apartment or anyone else. It’s impossible to fix the price of anything to make it affordable to everyone.

Oh and I’m hopefully we will see activity on the site before the end of the year despite the air quality in the area.


----------



## jonfsnow (Dec 6, 2018)

The clean air zone will possibly mean more traffic on the middle ring road but 2022 is a long way away, many things can happen in the interim.

Independent of anything, Cllr Moore needs to F off and concentrate on Erdington or where've he is councillor for.


----------



## SMUK86 (Jun 30, 2017)

WarwickDan said:


> _"A condition was imposed which means the first residents will not move in until 2022 at the earliest to allow time to mitigate air quality issues in the area."_
> 
> I doubt we'll be seeing spades in the ground anytime soon then. Damn


It would take at least 3 years to complete anyway I would think.


----------



## djay (Jan 8, 2008)

astropa said:


> Never understand the term Affordable Housing. If someone can afford to buy an apartment then it must be affordable to that individual, it only needs one person to buy each apartment.
> We live in a market economy and the price of anything is what someone is prepared to pay for it, whether that be overseas investors, buy to rent landlords, people that just want to buy and live in their own apartment or anyone else. It’s impossible to fix the price of anything to make it affordable to everyone.
> 
> Oh and I’m hopefully we will see activity on the site before the end of the year despite the air quality in the area.


Affordable housing is defined by the Government. In general it means an amount of your monthly income spent on housing costs. It used to be a 3rd of it and within that catch all term, it included social housing, reduced market rate housing, reduced market rent and starter homes. so it’s a little different to just being what someone is prepared to buy an apartment for. 

The issue with housing is that it doesn’t operate in a true market.

If affordable housing wasn’t provided we’d probably still have work houses.


----------



## Evolution21 (Oct 10, 2018)

Has this tower grown to 123m or was it always planned at 123m?!


----------



## citywatcher01 (Jun 17, 2016)

Its a bit rich for Gareth Moore to grandstand about housing problems, surely hes a full on free marketeer who defends his party policy? By that logic there is no housing crisis because the market is infalliable. Priceless hypocricy and shameless self promotion as usual


----------



## Typhoon2000 (Apr 11, 2009)

WarwickDan said:


> _"A condition was imposed which means the first residents will not move in until 2022 at the earliest to allow time to mitigate air quality issues in the area."_
> 
> I doubt we'll be seeing spades in the ground anytime soon then. Damn


If at all this next decade when the next recession bites.


----------



## JRB1234 (Aug 15, 2015)

I have to say, I have heard it all now... a 37 storey tower of mould... are these people real.. or are the papers making them up. Some of this country’s elected officials have completely lost touch with reality... it’s quite surreal :nuts:


----------



## SMUK86 (Jun 30, 2017)

astropa said:


> Never understand the term Affordable Housing. If someone can afford to buy an apartment then it must be affordable to that individual, it only needs one person to buy each apartment.
> We live in a market economy and the price of anything is what someone is prepared to pay for it, whether that be overseas investors, buy to rent landlords, people that just want to buy and live in their own apartment or anyone else. It’s impossible to fix the price of anything to make it affordable to everyone.
> 
> Oh and I’m hopefully we will see activity on the site before the end of the year despite the air quality in the area.


Yes I never get this line of thinking and people who question who does it benefit? The way to solve it is not to constantly subsidise already over inflated property values but flood the market with supply thus suppressing house price growth and hopefully even reducing prices all together, not by trying to mess with, manufacture and subsidise the current market economics. 

It’s like when people say ‘oh they will only go to xyz’ who are still people who would in the past would have potentially rented a two bed terrace in selly oak or kings heath but now look to the city centre and therefore free up or weaken demand in those areas and open up supply to people who can’t currently afford city centre living. I really don’t get peoples basic reactions and outlooks sometimes that apartments creating construction jobs, revenues, taxes and helping supply outside the city core is somehow negative thing, especially when these developments have zero impact on their day to day lives.


----------



## sefton66 (Sep 26, 2009)

Surely the air quality on the ring road will get worse with the CAZ anyway..

there will only be 108 car parking spaces, and the high levels of nitrogen dioxide surrounding the plot, 


So they want more parking for cars but say the air quality here isn’t good enough? :nuts:


----------



## Route 435 (Jul 30, 2007)

Haha when you put it like that it sounds foolish! 
Brums cross town traffic does use the middleway now whereas before it was shared with the eastern section of the queensway, don't know how much that's increased the air pollution along the route?


----------



## djay (Jan 8, 2008)

You would hope that as most journeys are point to point, the walk from the ring road to the final destination will dramatically cut the amount of journeys that people are willing to do if another mode of transport can get them closer.


----------



## Ppmb80 (Jul 30, 2015)

Mercian will not complete until 2022 and this must be of a similar scale so if site clearance starts this year and construction proper q1 or q2 2020 then surely there is no delay in truth ?


----------



## sefton66 (Sep 26, 2009)

This is gonna be called Glasswater Locks


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

A truly high quality looking proposal on the eastern edge of Birmingham City Centre.


And where better than the city known as the 'Venice of the North'.


----------

